# What scorpion can live with no heat?



## Lizardman905 (Jan 23, 2013)

My normal room temp is 70f during the day and the same during the night.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 23, 2013)

So...why don't you get a heat lamp/pad? Scorpions won't die at 70F they'll be much slower and grow much slower. And it might effect it's total life span.


----------



## Lizardman905 (Jan 23, 2013)

~Abyss~ said:


> So...why don't you get a heat lamp/pad? Scorpions won't die at 70F they'll be much slower and grow much slower. And it might effect it's total life span.


I only have enough space for two more that need heat(probable a desert hairy and a flat rock) because I keep blowing my braker

---------- Post added 01-23-2013 at 01:10 PM ----------

And I what them to live at least 5-7 years.

---------- Post added 01-23-2013 at 01:14 PM ----------

Can I keep my h.spinifer with my emp?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 23, 2013)

If you can't keep more then...don't. But get creative. I have a tub where I keep all my enclosures with a few heat pads to heat all of them at once. Using 3 5gallon heat pads I maintain both my humid and desert set up in there. Yes you can keep H. spinifer with P. imperator but watch out for innitial aggresivness. What are you currently using for heat to blow your breaker?


----------



## Olsin (Jan 23, 2013)

You could keep most euscorpius spp comfortably at those temps and probably a few of the Chilean species, especially if temps creeped up a few extra degrees during the warmer months.....also the lower temps usually slow the metabolism which would probably mean a longer overall lifespan. 

Many other species could be kept at those temps but they wouldn't thrive and especially many desert species would likely have problems moulting.


----------



## darkness975 (Jan 23, 2013)

P. imperator and H. arizonensis can live in the 70s.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 23, 2013)

I've got some C. hentzi that are kept at room temp like everything else I own. Heat makes molting a lot easier.

Went out looking last night and prolly found a dozen in the pines and it was in the upper 40s.


----------



## CRBP742 (Jan 23, 2013)

C. Vits and b. Jacksoni do well at room temp.


----------



## Lizardman905 (Jan 23, 2013)

~Abyss~ said:


> If you can't keep more then...don't. But get creative. I have a tub where I keep all my enclosures with a few heat pads to heat all of them at once. Using 3 5gallon heat pads I maintain both my humid and desert set up in there. Yes you can keep H. spinifer with P. imperator but watch out for innitial aggresivness. What are you currently using for heat to blow your breaker?


Heat lamps, heat pads, UVB lights but I have a lot so it probable withstood more then the average house.

---------- Post added 01-23-2013 at 05:21 PM ----------

Thank I decided to get a b.jacksoni, a c.hentzi and a random euscorpius spp. And from what I under stand c.vit is now c.hentzi.


----------



## darkness975 (Jan 23, 2013)

no UVB on the scorpions though


----------



## Lizardman905 (Jan 23, 2013)

scorpion975 said:


> no UVB on the scorpions though


I only use them for my herps.


----------



## KDiiX (Jan 23, 2013)

~Abyss~ said:


> ...Yes you can keep H. spinifer with P. imperator but watch out for innitial aggresivness...


I would never risk such experiments. Every scorpion is cannibalistic. Some might live together with other scorpions of they same species but not with other species.  Thats like you out a wild lion and tiger together in a cage.


----------



## Lizardman905 (Jan 23, 2013)

I figured it was the same with reptiles but I wouldn't put them together  anyways, just curious.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 23, 2013)

KDiiX said:


> I would never risk such experiments. Every scorpion is cannibalistic. Some might live together with other scorpions of they same species but not with other species


 I Disagree both these species are known for their non cannibalistic behavior. It's no more dangerous than putting two of the same specie together. I've always kept mine together with no cannibalism. I can't even say that about other so called communal species. 





KDiiX said:


> Thats like you out a wild lion and tiger together in a cage.


That's been done...ever hear of a liger?


----------



## vespers (Jan 23, 2013)

KDiiX said:


> I would never risk such experiments. Every scorpion is cannibalistic. Some might live together with other scorpions of they same species but not with other species.


Risky though it may be, it has been done before with success.



KDiiX said:


> Thats like you out a wild lion and tiger together in a cage.


Depending on their gender, you'll get a Liger. 

EDIT: Sorry, Abyss beat me on both points.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 23, 2013)

Lizardman905 said:


> from what I under stand c.vit is now c.hentzi.


You are nothing but wrong. The major differences I know between the two is 1) Overall Size 2) The Telson

C. vittatus is native to the midwest/southwest and some of the east. Where as C. hentzi stops in southern GA and has been introduced a bit more northern in the south.

Two very distinct species.



KDiiX said:


> I would never risk such experiments. Every scorpion is cannibalistic.


Here is a pic of two C hentzi adult females eating the same cricket to show you how communal they are. That cup has 1.3.0 that have been living together since Julyish. Also they are found very close to each other (Read: I was finding 2-5 on each pine tree and that is just what I could see.) 
http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i405/FLAmoeba/Scorpions/0117132152_zpsfd2c1220.jpg


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 23, 2013)

~Abyss~ said:


> So...why don't you get a heat lamp/pad? Scorpions won't die at 70F they'll be much slower and grow much slower. And it might effect it's total life span.


I'd imagine it would lengthen their lifespan no?


----------



## Lizardman905 (Jan 23, 2013)

~Abyss~ said:


> I Disagree both these species are known for their non cannibalistic behavior. It's no more dangerous than putting two of the same specie together. I've always kept mine together with no cannibalism. I can't even say that about other so called communal species.
> That's been done...ever hear of a liger?


Still would you like to find a fat scorp with a half eaten dead one

---------- Post added 01-23-2013 at 07:27 PM ----------




Amoeba said:


> You are nothing but wrong. The major differences I know between the two is 1) Overall Size 2) The Telson
> 
> C. vittatus is native to the midwest/southwest and some of the east. Where as C. hentzi stops in southern GA and has been introduced a bit more northern in the south.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks but I have seen 2 Grammastola rosea's eat the same cricket.


----------



## CRBP742 (Jan 23, 2013)

You can house a male and female H. Spinifer and P. Imp together. Ive done this experiment myself and it was a success. Although they did not attempt to mate.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 23, 2013)

Lizardman905 said:


> Still would you like to find a fat scorp with a half eaten dead one.


Why would I? What would make you think they would cannibalize? Others have already stated that they have housed both species with success.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jan 23, 2013)

CRBP742 said:


> You can house a male and female H. Spinifer and P. Imp together. Ive done this experiment myself and it was a success. Although they did not attempt to mate.


Of course they didn't. As far as I know, hybrids can only be created within the genus level. I did this with crayfish once, but it is *not* good for the hobby, as it can be difficult to determine the species involved, and other reasons too.


----------



## Lizardman905 (Jan 23, 2013)

~Abyss~ said:


> Why would I? What would make you think they would cannibalize? Others have already stated that they have housed both species with success.


There is always a chance. Not trying to sound mean or anything


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 23, 2013)

You didn't come off as mean. It's just that it's true there is always a chance even if you keep two P.imperators together. The chance is just minimal and your scenario if a half eaten scorpion is not likely with these species.


----------



## Lizardman905 (Jan 23, 2013)

~Abyss~ said:


> You didn't come off as mean. It's just that it's true there is always a chance even if you keep two P.imperators together. The chance is just minimal and your scenario if a half eaten scorpion is not likely with these species.


I might try it, I just don't want a big risk like keeping two a.avicularia's together.


----------



## Roblicious (Jan 23, 2013)

all of them do fine in room temp


----------



## KDiiX (Jan 23, 2013)

~Abyss~ said:


> I Disagree both these species are known for their non cannibalistic behavior. It's no more dangerous than putting two of the same specie together. I've always kept mine together with no cannibalism. I can't even say that about other so called communal species.
> That's been done...ever hear of a liger?


Yes i heard of the liger and you are not correct the liger was a "scientific" experiment. In this experiment they didn't put a wild lion and tiger in one cage and watched them mating. The did a artificial fertilization. 

Even if both species for itselve isn't cannibalistic it didn't means automatically that both species don't eat other scorpions or at least fight them. They might be ok for a few hours or few days but if you keep several species together you almost automatically raise the chance for territorial fights cannibalism or just stress situations for both scorpions.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 23, 2013)

KDiiX said:


> Yes i heard of the liger and you are not correct the liger was a "scientific" experiment. In this experiment they didn't put a wild lion and tiger in one cage and watched them mating. The did a artificial fertilization.
> 
> Even if both species for itselve isn't cannibalistic it didn't means automatically that both species don't eat other scorpions or at least fight them. They might be ok for a few hours or few days but if you keep several species together you almost automatically raise the chance for territorial fights cannibalism or just stress situations for both scorpions.


I disagree with you again. Most liggers are the result of keeping both species together. But that's neither here nor there. There is absolutely no problem with keeping these two together. Please look at the percentage of cannibalism with people who have kept them in the same enclosure. I haven't even seen one case. And you can compare that to people and breeders who have kept both species together with success. I'm sorry but your just wrong on this one.
Eddy


----------



## KDiiX (Jan 24, 2013)

~Abyss~ said:


> Please look at the percentage of cannibalism with people who have kept them in the same enclosure. I haven't even seen one case. And you can compare that to people and breeders who have kept both species together with success. I'm sorry but your just wrong on this one.
> Eddy


What percentage? As if someone did a statistical research on that topic. By the way that you never seen one case isn't a quite good argument. I heard the last few months several times from some scorpion beginners "can you help me my scorpions fight each other and now are both death" afterwards its shown up that them were too different pandinus sp.  Or a pandinus and a Heterometrus sp. sold. In the 3 of 5 cases the lived about 2-6 weeks in "peace" before the started fight each other. 1 case the pandinus was killed the second night by a Heterometrus.  And in the last case the owner seperated them after 4 weeks when they started first little fights. Btw no one of these people posted at some board so if i haven't told you you would never heard of that cases so i guess that out there are a few more people with the same problem.

Edit: even if most ligers are results of keeping tiger and lion together, do you really think that they take wold lions and wild tigers for that?  They are domesticated and in such case not comparable with scorpions.


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 24, 2013)

KDiiX, are you thinking that he is going to throw all of these species together or what?


----------



## vespers (Jan 24, 2013)

KDiiX said:


> Edit: even if most ligers are results of keeping tiger and lion together, do you really think that they take wold lions and wild tigers for that?  They are domesticated and in such case not comparable with scorpions.


Lions and Tigers are _not_ domesticated.  They are wild animals. Some are free, and some are kept in captivity. Some are even captive born. Same can be said for scorpions.

The only difference in this context, is that some big cats can be somewhat tamed. Until something triggers their instincts...


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 24, 2013)

KDiiX said:


> Edit: even if most ligers are results of keeping tiger and lion together, do you really think that they take wold lions and wild tigers for that?  They are domesticated and in such case *not comparable with scorpions.*


I don't think i was the one doing the comparring. 
Either way you can choose to raise your scorpions however you wish. I can tell you that some scorps individally are agressive and even being kept with their own specie. P. cavimanus is a pretty agreesive species and although I've kept them together with P. imperators before I wouldn't recommned it. In this sitation the OP was asking if heterometrus sp. and P. imperators can be housed together safely and IMO and experiance YES they can with very little danger.

---------- Post added 01-24-2013 at 08:19 AM ----------




njnolan1 said:


> I'd imagine it would lengthen their lifespan no?


I'd imagine that too...but I'm not sure. I know the metabolism slows down but that might also mess with digestion. I think it's possible that it might cause long term damage and possibly lead to a shorter lifespan.


----------



## jakopic (Jan 24, 2013)

Search for scorpions in Slovenia (julijske alpe) it is in europa.
 They live on mountains under rocks and <edit> and they do not like heat
forgive me and my english xD


----------

